# Osborn flats boat



## Garrett (Jun 19, 2016)

Anybody know about the Osborn flats boat ??


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

To be honest, it wasn't that good of a flats boat and based on the year it was made, unless it was kept covered, it will be a project.


----------



## Garrett (Jun 19, 2016)

Backwater said:


> To be honest, it wasn't that good of a flats boat and based on the year it was made, unless it was kept covered, it will be a project.


My Osborn is good but the cockpit just has a small soft spot towards the back left corner but other than that she can do whatever a hewes or a maverick can do


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry, not trying to knock your boat. They just didn't have the greatest reputation for fit and finish, construction and customer support. If the floor is soft in that area, you maybe looking at a partial, if not a full cockpit floor replacement, since once that starts, it can continue to creep throughout the floor. You might check with a glass shop to see if they can fix it before it gets any worse.


----------

